# 150g tank build



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

So this build has been in the works for a while. I decided to upgrade from a 65 to 150. I bought the tank used off craigslist for 300. I have the stand built and tank piped (I'll post more pics of the pipework tomorrow). I have a 3d background coming fro. Aquadecor that will be here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Nice job on the stand and looking forward to more updates!


----------



## juanke (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey guys sorry about the long time between updates. Lots has happened! I ordered a background and like 6 frocks only 4 of which I put in the tank, and got some plants for a bit of color! Nothing special just some Java moss and Amazon swords I believe. I've been fishnets cycling for about 3 or 4 weeks now and it should be ready at the end of the week. It still takes a couple days to go through 4ppm of ammonia and I want to get it down to 24 hours before I add anything other than 4 goldfish haha.

For filtration I have 2 h2overflows and 2 1/2" siphon stoppers from custom aquariums. I am using a 40 breeder as a sump and I'm doing a trickle filter with lava rocks, filter floss, and one of those big bio-cubes. I have it in a Rubbermaid container temporarily while I finish the sump.

The 1-1/2 tubes from the overflow has a constant almost like a trickle sound that's just a little loud, so I'm about tomake and install an overflow box on the back, unless any of yall have a better easier solution?

As far as the stocking I was thinking 15-18 all male hap peacocks, 2 Synodontis catfish, and 1 Senegal bichir.

Questions comments and concerns are all welcomed.


----------



## willyg1631 (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi juanke Love your setup and as a woodworker I am with particularly impressed with your cabinet design--- strength and beauty. How did the sliding door work out? The background and rocks look really natural and I am thinking of ordering. Been into the website so I know its not cheap but have some questions:
=I will have a red sea 350 with sump which is 47 w x 21h x20d 75 g so will it take up a lot of volume? Too much for a 75g?
-I assume they can accommodate the over flow box on the rear, how do they do this? Do they need drawings?
-Were you really happy with the look? I hope it would fool a looker into thinking it was real rock.
-which model do you have and are there nooks etc for small fish to hide?
Many questions I know but hope you can help. Bill


----------



## mjovic (Aug 10, 2020)

Would also like more info on the background. Is it Aquadecor and what model? Thanks, tank looks amazing can't wait to see it fully stocked!


----------

